# Three rats in need of a better home Pekin IL



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

http://peoria.craigslist.org/for/5778956996.html 
Two of them are going to need a little more work, but Mowgli (the capped one) is very friendly and curious. I am looking to rehome them so i can have my own money to care for them, instead of depending on my parents (which aren't as willing to help me with expenses and care for them.). Would love to give them to an experienced owner!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Make sure you screen the home and charge an adoption fee for at least Mowgli. (Find out what your local pet stores charge and add $3.) I'd be happy to send you an adoption application if you like so people can fill it out.


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Make sure you screen the home and charge an adoption fee for at least Mowgli. (Find out what your local pet stores charge and add $3.) I'd be happy to send you an adoption application if you like so people can fill it out.


 I dont have any local pet stores that sell rats (im pretty sure, not quite 100%.) But im not sure i'd charge for mowgli, im afraid no one will adopt if they have to go through all the time with the other two more difficult rats. I'd still like to see the adoption application, though!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's a generic application.

I would also ask if they have any experience with unsocialized rats.

I still would encourage you to charge for Mowgli. As part of the rescue, we waive fees for aggressive rats, but rats that have been rehabbed or are not aggressive still have an adoption fee.


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Here's a generic application.
> 
> I would also ask if they have any experience with unsocialized rats.
> 
> I still would encourage you to charge for Mowgli. As part of the rescue, we waive fees for aggressive rats, but rats that have been rehabbed or are not aggressive still have an adoption fee.


Alright, thank you! I actually talked with someone who was willing to take in Tod and Baloo in a month once they got rid of their baby rats, so i might be able to not have to worry on that.


----------

